# Post a view or information on any share - ASX or Worldwide



## noirua (10 March 2012)

Some share threads on ASF have few visitors and you may want to let members know of your interest or why you bought the stock. This micro-cap stock may be a future Woodside [once a micro-cap stock in the early 1960s under Woodside Lakes Entrance Oils NL -- a loser I was once told as only an idiot would explore in such deep waters on the North West Shelf of Australia].

Or just maybe, yours is a Poseidon NL about to rise from 80c to $280 in double quick time; who knows? Well, us, if you're kind enough to explain why your stock could be a 10 bagger or even 100 bagger.

As said, many threads on little known stocks are not visited often and your views are awaited.


----------



## noirua (21 April 2012)

White Energy WEC, is my stock that could see a big recovery.

WEC are stuck in the Singaporean courts over a dispute on coal supplies to a coal upgrading plant in Tabang, Indonesia. MD Brian Flannery, thinks they will get a minimum of $100 million.

They have a 4.5 billion tonne coal resource at Phillipson Lake in Northern South Australia and this indicated resource has been raised to over 1 billion tonnes. The coal is useful for Australian power stations (in talks to supply a power station in Adelaide), upgrading and gas or diesel extraction. 

The company are presently exploring an exploration lease at Cosey Creek, not far from Coober Pedy.

Other interests are in China, USA and South Africa, where coal upgrading plants are planned.

The board of directors were all previously directors of the very successful Felix Resources (now part of China's, Yanzhou Coal Company).


----------



## StumpyPhantom (22 April 2012)

noirua said:


> White Energy WEC, is my stock that could see a big recovery.




Great idea for a thread, Noirua.  I'm intrigued to read the poster's reasons for it (that's usually the most interesting part).

However, I wonder whether ASF can or should make a rule that a chart should accompany it, so the rest of us can see the direction, and whether the comments relate to a hope or a reality.

Having said that, I have absolutely no idea how to do that, so eagerly await a lesson from somebody.

My pick?  NDO - Nido Petroleum.  It seems to have finished its chart bottoming, it's producing oil fields in the Philippines are maintaining cash flow to fund drill operations and it is drilling in some highly prospective areas.

Any thoughts?


----------



## noirua (17 May 2013)

StumpyPhantom said:


> Great idea for a thread, Noirua.  I'm intrigued to read the poster's reasons for it (that's usually the most interesting part).
> 
> However, I wonder whether ASF can or should make a rule that a chart should accompany it, so the rest of us can see the direction, and whether the comments relate to a hope or a reality.
> 
> ...




Apologies, one year ago and I forgot all about this thread. Started because of my interest in stocks worldwide. A warning with any share I mention is that I take extreme risks and it nearly wiped me out once some 25 years ago. Takes nerve to lose a lot of money, say $50k in one investment or is it punt.
I read a comment by a Chairman of a company who has seen his companys' shares tumble by 98%, "shareholders invest too much money in small risky shares".

So here is my small high risk stock. Probably risky as its main subsidiary 'Leader Smart (Shanghai) Limited' is involved in mainland China. The main company is registered in Hong Kong and trades only on London's AIM market at a price around one penny, and is Univision Engineering Limited AIM:UVEL. [in addition to the presentation below Leader Smart is selling a shopping mall in Zhongshan, Guangzhou (Gwang-joe) for about A$17 million. At present due to go to Chinese Arbitration as a part owner is in dispute with the buyer]
http://www.uvel.com

http://www.uvel.com/news/news2013/Presentaion file -UniVision shareholder meeting on 16 May 2013.pdf


----------



## noirua (30 September 2013)

Plethora Solutions Holdings PLC

| Plethora
http://www.plethorasolutions.co.uk/

Is this a solution for your problem? I leave you to study this one...

| Plethora
http://www.plethorasolutions.co.uk/


----------



## noirua (15 May 2015)

A stock that is potentially ready to fly but is awaiting an Arbitration decision in France - Oxus Gold v The Republic of Uzbekistan. Under the epic LSE:OXS this is another quoted on London's AIM market, often described as a casino.

At 3.4p the market cap is £18m and the claim up to US$1.2 billion. The company has been in Arbitration since 2009 and the final stage was completed in June 2014 with hopes of a decision in 2014 - that failed to happen.

The latest encouragement was published yesterday enhancing hopes of an offer from Uzbekistan: IMF says strong Uzbek growth hinges on speedy private sector reform | Reuters
http://uk.reuters.com/article/2015/05/14/uzbekistan-imf-idUKL5N0Y50N120150514

OXS is a little complex as it trades on AIM and the secondary market ISDX. On AIM there are 'O' trades and LSE:AT trading and the latter controls the bid-offer spread.

Basically, OXS had a 50% interest in two gold mines, both operating, in Uzbekistan and these were taken by the Uzbeks in 2006 and 2009. They OXS were offered a small sum in compensation that was declined. The Arbitration is being funded by a No Win, No Fee Lawyer.

Company details are at: Oxus Gold share price | OXS | Share price
http://www.hl.co.uk/shares/shares-search-results/o/oxus-gold-ordinary-1p?tab=security_details


----------



## noirua (22 February 2016)

noirua said:


> Apologies, one year ago and I forgot all about this thread. Started because of my interest in stocks worldwide. A warning with any share I mention is that I take extreme risks and it nearly wiped me out once some 25 years ago. Takes nerve to lose a lot of money, say $50k in one investment or is it punt.
> I read a comment by a Chairman of a company who has seen his companys' shares tumble by 98%, "shareholders invest too much money in small risky shares".
> 
> So here is my small high risk stock. Probably risky as its main subsidiary 'Leader Smart (Shanghai) Limited' is involved in mainland China. The main company is registered in Hong Kong and trades only on London's AIM market at a price around one penny, and is Univision Engineering Limited AIM:UVEL. [in addition to the presentation below Leader Smart is selling a shopping mall in Zhongshan, Guangzhou (Gwang-joe) for about A$17 million. At present due to go to Chinese Arbitration as a part owner is in dispute with the buyer]
> ...




Just an update on Univision AIM:UVEL. In 2015 they hived off their Chinese subsidiary, Leader Smart Shanghai Limited into a Hong Kong Holding company registered in the British Virgin Islands called Leader Smart Holding Limited. This remains an unquoted company: http://www.lshld.com/en/index.html#

Univision Engineering Company remains quoted on AIM:UVEL http://www.uvel.com
http://www.uvel.com/news/news2015/Agreement to sell shares -14-12-2015.pdf


----------



## noirua (22 February 2016)

My next international share is a minnow called Noricum Gold Limited AIM:NMG. This is a company based in Austria, run by mainly Aussie directors, and now drilling in Bolnisi, Republic of Georgia. 
http://www.noricumgold.com/project-bolnisi.aspx
 Kvemo Bolnisi is located less than 7km from the Madneuli mine and processing plant and only 2km from Tsitel Sopeli. The polymetallic sulphide mineralisation drilled at depth is located on the same regional linear structure that hosts both Madneuli mine and Tsitel Sopeli.

http://www.noricumgold.com/project-tsitelsopeli.aspx
 Tsitel Sopeli is located approximately 10km from the Madneuli mine and processing plant, owned by the Company's local partner and therefore has access to toll treatment facilities, making it amenable to production in the near term.

 +++Gold price in Georgian Lari - http://www.goldrate24.com/gold-prices/asia/georgia/

Some past links to browse at leasure:
http://www.sharesmagazine.co.uk/news/noricums-massive-metals-deal#.VaYsLuZtdq_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2tATsrzAJo&feature=youtu.be
http://brrmedia.co.uk/event/141109/greg-kuenzel
http://brrmedia.co.uk/event/141295/greg-kuenzel
http://www.proactiveinvestors.co.uk...4115/noricum-gold-shard-market-eye-24115.html


----------



## ThierryHenry (27 February 2016)

Boring. But I think WOW. Cutting dividends, biting the bullet on Masters, and a new CEO with a proven track record. This company has to much potential to be sold off for too long. This might be where the line in the sand is drawn, and WOW starts consolidating and rebuilding their brand, image, and share price. 

Has anyone else heard any news or rumours the Sydney hedge Funds have ended their short positions on WOW?


----------



## noirua (29 March 2016)

0575 Regent Pacific  of Hong Kong. Recently made a reverse takeover of Plethora Solutions  quoted on London's AIM market. [Value of Regent Pacific shares to one share in Plethora - the bid 15.7076 shares in 0575 for each share in AIMLE = HK$0.9738 or 8.92p sterling on 24/03/2016]
http://www.regentpac.com/

Minute by minute price chart:
http://www.etnet.com.hk/www/eng/common/chart_oneminute.php?code=575

Principal assets:  http://www.regentpac.com/template?series=1&article=11


----------



## Darryl cottell (28 April 2016)

*Emerald verge*

I have invested in this company and can not conact them


----------



## Darryl cottell (28 April 2016)

I have invested in this company and can not conact them could anyone help me with this


----------



## noirua (30 January 2022)

Blue Star Capital AIM: BLU
Https://bluestarcapital.co.uk/
Https://youtu.be/pMsgCW7fjwQ
Blue Star Capital CEO, Derek Lew, speaks with SatoshiPay Founder and COO, Alex Wilke, about the explosive growth in innovation in decentralised finance and how SatoshiPay fit into the wider blockchain ecosystem with DTransfer and Pendulum.
Alan Green: Https://youtu.be/TfdIuvkPqT4

Live Chart:
Day: https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=L^BLU&p=0&t=48
2 years: 
	

			https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=L%5EBLU&p=6&t=47
		


SatoshiPay
Connecting the world through instant payments
Https://satoshipay.io/?fbclid=IwAR0HIAxCk0pnL_xqNLra8VEeUNxxXtpR3pXEPHRdJ0UmLPwe110-gicXRAY
Https://satoshipay.io/about

DTransfer
Learn more about our solution and how we enable a new era of international transfers.
Https://dtransfer.com/

Pendulum
Connecting Fiat to DeFi: Https://pendulumchain.org/

Meet Solar
Simple and secure Stellar wallet: Https://solarwallet.io/

VOX Markets: Https://www.voxmarkets.co.uk/listings/LON/BLU/

DYNASTY - Dynasty eSports:
Derek Lew, CEO of Blue Star Capital speaks with Matt Lodge, founder of portfolio company Dynasty
Https://youtu.be/v_2EkuFMpuE

Gfinity eSports: Https://www.gfinityesports.com/
https://www.advfn.com/stock-market/london/GFIN/stock-price

LEAF MOBILE: BLUE STAR’S LEAF MOBILE HAILS GROWTH AS IT PLANS TO LIST ON LSE
Https://bluestarcapital.co.uk/blue-stars-leaf-mobile-hails-growth-as-it-plans-to-list-on-lse/

GUILD eSports: BLUE STAR CAPITAL’S GUILD ESPORTS SIGNS GLOBAL £4.5M SPONSORSHIP DEAL
Https://bluestarcapital.co.uk/blue-star-capitals-guild-esports-signs-global-4-5m-sponsorship-deal/​


----------



## noirua (31 January 2022)

noirua said:


> Blue Star Capital AIM: BLU
> Https://bluestarcapital.co.uk/
> Https://youtu.be/pMsgCW7fjwQ
> Blue Star Capital CEO, Derek Lew, speaks with SatoshiPay Founder and COO, Alex Wilke, about the explosive growth in innovation in decentralised finance and how SatoshiPay fit into the wider blockchain ecosystem with DTransfer and Pendulum.
> ...




SatoshiPay
Connecting the world through instant payments
Https://satoshipay.io/?fbclid=IwAR0HIAxCk0pnL_xqNLra8VEeUNxxXtpR3pXEPHRdJ0UmLPwe110-gicXRAY
Https://satoshipay.io/about

19 January 2022 - SatoshiPay Review
Https://satoshipay.medium.com/satoshipay-2021-in-review-95a4efd14101
2022 Outlook
A major goal for Pendulum now is to become a Polkadot parachain — a blockchain running on the decentralised node infrastructure of the Polkadot network. The major advantages of launching as a parachain are a strong engaged community of developers and a secure decentralised network from day one. To achieve that, SatoshiPay plans to launch Pendulum on Kusama, the pre-production environment for Polkadot, and win a Polkadot parachain auction.
New exciting corridors are coming in 2022 for DTransfer — we will be able to send payments worldwide from Europe, UK, North America, New Zealand and Australia.
With several new hires in 2021, we continue to actively grow our team — join us: Https://satoshipay.io/careers

***Kusama a new Parachain: Https://kusama.network/
Parachains are Kusama’s advanced, next-generation blockchains that bring several breakthroughs compared to legacy networks. Together they form the Kusama ecosystem, an interconnected network of specialized chains breaking down the walls of the centralized web.


----------



## noirua (31 January 2022)




----------

